
Academics threaten to quit Brexit Britain - vixen99
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/brexit-britain-latest-news-academics-threaten-to-quit-brain-drain-over-racist-xenophobic-eu-a7133316.html
======
SixSigma
Then they should start packing their suitcases now.

One quote from Gove is not a tide of anti intellectualism.

This continued media fearmongering is shameful.

------
vixen99
'Professor Franck Duvell, who studies migration at Oxford University’s Centre
on Migration, Policy, and Society, said: “After years of anti-EU and anti-
immigration discourse and now the outcome of the referendum we, my wife and I,
have had enough.“ '

I guess this Oxford professor finds it pretty tough with his income lowered by
folk coming from abroad who'll work for much less and, often enough, insisting
on their cultural norms rather than adopting those of the host country.

Or perhaps not. Life on the street and in the senior common room is somewhat
different. Those in the latter are largely supported financially by the folk
in the former.

